# Webcam, mais où sont les drivers ?



## petiteG (4 Avril 2008)

Hello,
Je viens d'investir dans une webcam Creative live! cam Optia Pro . Dès réception je l'ai branché et dès branchement elle a été reconnue par mon mac mini, jusque là tout va bien sauf que, j'aimerais bien y faire quelque réglage car très peu de luminosité et les personnes avec qui je converse via skype ne voit quasi qu'un point moins noir sur fond noir.
J'ai téléchargé macam mais ça ne marche pas alors que ma webcam est sur la liste (enfin elle apparait mais comme je ne comprend pas l'anglais, je ne sais pas si elle est vraiment prise en charge par macam ou pas :rose.
Pour le son, j'en parle même pas "Microphone intégré avec la technologie Live! Audio éliminant les bruits environnants pour des dialogues plus clairs. " c'est ce qu'ils disent, la moitié des mots c'est ce qu'on entend ! Et je dépends du micro de la webcam puisque sur mon mac mini je n'ai pas d'entré son .
Voilà, j'hésite à la garder mais avant de prendre ma décision, j'aimerais encore essayer d'améliorer la chose, pê que c'est moi qui n'ai pas installé macam où il fallait :rose:, peut-être qu'il y a un autre logiciel qui marcherait (j'avais trouvé iGlasses qui est payant alors je ne veux pas prendre sans être sur que sa marche).
Auriez vous la solution pour cette webcam sinon pourriez me conseillé une webcam 100% compatible mac avec le driver qui va avec (j'ai cherché avant d'acheter et pas trouvé ).
J'ai reçu celle la hier donc il me reste 5 jours pour changer d'avis :sick:.

Long pavé pour première question :affraid:
Merci d'avance pour votre aide 

J'oubliais, je suis sous Leopard


----------



## pilou64 (5 Avril 2008)

www.macway.com

très bonne webcam qui fonctionne sur tous les forums de discussion, je l'ai, c'est super
bon tchat@+


----------



## petiteG (5 Avril 2008)

pilou64 a dit:


> www.macway.com
> 
> très bonne webcam qui fonctionne sur tous les forums de discussion, je l'ai, c'est super
> bon tchat@+


Merci !
C'est bien de celle là dont tu parles (ton lien ne marche pas)
Le micro intégré est OK ? Je demande parce que là, c'est vraiment le son qui me pousserait à changer !
Encore merci pour ta réponse


----------



## carlostropico (6 Avril 2008)

petiteG a dit:


> Merci !
> C'est bien de celle là dont tu parles (ton lien ne marche pas)
> Le micro intégré est OK ? Je demande parce que là, c'est vraiment le son qui me pousserait à changer !
> Encore merci pour ta réponse


 
alors macway, perso je conseille pas, j'ai essayé celle que tu nous montre, sans résultat, ensuite, ils m'ont conseillé une mx6, et là....marche toujours pas, donc ,je cherche, pas de réponse probante, je me retourne vers le service tech de mobility lab, qui me conseille directement de réinstaller léopard ...ça sent la réponse de pro...bon ok, mon mac mini à quatre jours, mais voilà, je suis pas meilleur qu'un autre, l'erreur est possible, donc, je réinstalle...et là, marche toujours pas....un peu excédé, je retourne chez macway pour me faire rembourser ( je vais qd mm pas tester tout leur catalogue) et là, ils me disent, qu'il ne peuvent pas, et me donne un avoir....par le biais d'un petit mail comme il faut, j'ai obtenu le remboursement de celui-ci (pratique limite honnète je trouve, d'ailleurs) sinon, à force de recherche, il semblerait que la webcam de la xbox 360 soit totalement compatible, je vais me la procurer demain je pense.
voilà mode prose off


----------



## petiteG (9 Avril 2008)

Bon, pas testé la macway car pas envie de repasser par internet pour acheter (quand ça va pas faut renvoyer à nos frais ) donc j'ai fouillé, fouillé encore, la webcam que je trouverais en commerce (avec remboursement facile) et j'ai trouvé. Bon, toujours pas de driver mais elle est reconnue, le son est nickel l'image clair et plus que correcte avec la luminosité que j'ai dans mon bureau, par contre pas pu tester la qualité photo puisque pas de driver (mais perso, ça ne m'intéresse pas! mon but premier étant qu'on me voit, qu'on m'entende et qu'on me comprenne à l'autre bout des câbles). Je l'utilise donc bien en dessous de ses possibilité mais je ne désespère pas, macam va forcément nous faire une mise à jour !
C'est la Logitech QuickCam Pro 9000 avec optique Carl Zeiss


----------



## alper (9 Avril 2008)

petiteG a dit:


> Bon, pas testé la macway car pas envie de repasser par internet pour acheter (quand ça va pas faut renvoyer à nos frais ) donc j'ai fouillé, fouillé encore, la webcam que je trouverais en commerce (avec remboursement facile) et j'ai trouvé. Bon, toujours pas de driver mais elle est reconnue, le son est nickel l'image clair et plus que correcte avec la luminosité que j'ai dans mon bureau, par contre pas pu tester la qualité photo puisque pas de driver (mais perso, ça ne m'intéresse pas! mon but premier étant qu'on me voit, qu'on m'entende et qu'on me comprenne à l'autre bout des câbles). Je l'utilise donc bien en dessous de ses possibilité mais je ne désespère pas, macam va forcément nous faire une mise à jour !
> C'est la Logitech QuickCam Pro 9000 avec optique Carl Zeiss


Bonjour, J'utilise cette webcam (Pro 9000) sur Mac Pro bi quad et suis un poil déçu. Autant cette webcam fonctionne parfaitement sous windows autant sous Léopard les résultats sont médiocres.
Ca marche de façon restreinte avec photobooth (pas de règlages possibles). L'image est nette et le rendu colorimetrique excellent. Par contre avec skype; l'image est floue (mes correspondants me le disent) et il n'est pas possible de règler la mise au point. J'ai contacté Logitech qui botte en touche en me disant que les drivers sont de la responsabilité Apple. N'importe quoi...


----------



## petiteG (9 Avril 2008)

alper a dit:


> Bonjour, J'utilise cette webcam (Pro 9000) sur Mac Pro bi quad et suis un poil déçu. Autant cette webcam fonctionne parfaitement sous windows autant sous Léopard les résultats sont médiocres.
> Ca marche de façon restreinte avec photobooth (pas de règlages possibles). L'image est nette et le rendu colorimetrique excellent. Par contre avec skype; l'image est floue (mes correspondants me le disent) et il n'est pas possible de règler la mise au point. J'ai contacté Logitech qui botte en touche en me disant que les drivers sont de la responsabilité Apple. N'importe quoi...


Ben, effectivement un de mes correspondants m'a dit que l'image était pixélisé en plein écran (mais pas parlé de flou) par rapport à ce qu'il a l'habitude de voir mais étant donné l'éclairage médiocre que j'ai dans la pièce ordi, je me disais que c'était bien naturel et de toute façon bien meilleur qu'avec la créative.
Sinon, la qualité doit également dépendre du réseau NON !? Je correspond avec la réunion et là l'image est moins bonne et ça coupe alors que pour les autres non !
J'avoue que je n'ai pas trop de points de comparaisons puisque ça ne fait pas une semaine que je peux correspondre par vidéo !


----------



## alper (11 Avril 2008)

La netteté est indépendande de la transmission réseau. La fluidité, oui. Au risque de me répeter, c'est sous mac OS léopard que ça merde. Sous Windows, pas de Pb. D'après l'enquète que j'avais faite, la seule caméra qui soit compatible Mac OS est la logitech Pro 9000. Donc on n'a pas le choix...


----------



## olf03 (16 Octobre 2009)

petiteG a dit:


> Bon, pas testé la macway car pas envie de repasser par internet pour acheter (quand ça va pas faut renvoyer à nos frais ) donc j'ai fouillé, fouillé encore, la webcam que je trouverais en commerce (avec remboursement facile) et j'ai trouvé. Bon, toujours pas de driver mais elle est reconnue, le son est nickel l'image clair et plus que correcte avec la luminosité que j'ai dans mon bureau, par contre pas pu tester la qualité photo puisque pas de driver (mais perso, ça ne m'intéresse pas! mon but premier étant qu'on me voit, qu'on m'entende et qu'on me comprenne à l'autre bout des câbles). Je l'utilise donc bien en dessous de ses possibilité mais je ne désespère pas, macam va forcément nous faire une mise à jour !
> C'est la Logitech QuickCam Pro 9000 avec optique Carl Zeiss


bonjour

je suis perplexe car j'ai acheté aussi une pro 9000 en lisant ici ou là qu'elle était compatible mac, et rien du tout!! elle n'est pas reconnue apparemment (je suis sur mac osx 10.5.8) est-ce qu'il faut règler qque chose qque part?? je lance imovie, il n'ya que isight qui apparait comme choix ; j'ai aussi cherché des drivers mais tjours rien.. auriez vous une idée du pb? (dsl d'intervenir si tard ds la discussion)

merci d'avance


----------

